# كيف يمكن تخزين الطاقة الشمسية وتحويلها لطاقة كهربائية يمكن استخدامها لتشغيل اجهزة بسيطة مثل التلفاز



## transchannels (2 يونيو 2012)

بعد السلام والتحية

لدي السؤال التالي

كيف يمكن تخزين الطاقة الشمسية وتحويلها لطاقة كهربائية يمكن استخدامها لتشغيل اجهزة بسيطة مثل التلفاز, حاسب الى, شواحن هاتف او مراوح عند انقطاع التيار الكهربائي عن المنازل لمدة ساعتين او ثلاث؟


----------



## zou-ch (3 يونيو 2012)

شكرا لكم على جهودكم


----------



## transchannels (3 يونيو 2012)

*هل يوجد من لديه جواب؟

وشكرا*


----------



## jomma (3 يونيو 2012)

transchannels قال:


> بعد السلام والتحية
> 
> لدي السؤال التالي
> 
> كيف يمكن تخزين الطاقة الشمسية وتحويلها لطاقة كهربائية يمكن استخدامها لتشغيل اجهزة بسيطة مثل التلفاز, حاسب الى, شواحن هاتف او مراوح عند انقطاع التيار الكهربائي عن المنازل لمدة ساعتين او ثلاث؟



يمكن تحويل الطاقة الشمسية إلى طاقة كهربائية باستخدام الخلايا الضوئية(photovoltaics).


----------



## مهندسة بدوية (21 يونيو 2012)

كما ذكر الأخ جمعة استخدم خلايا شمسية بالاضافة إلى بطاريات للخزنز
يمكن أن تستخدم بطارية السيارة كما قيل لي.


----------



## مدحتكو (23 يونيو 2012)

يمكنك متابعة الموضوع التالي

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php/325454-بالفيديو-خطوة-بخطوة-تجربتي-الشخصية-في-نجمع-ألواح-خلايا-طاقة-شمسية

وأهم فيديو يجاوب علي اسئلتك
هو الفيديو المتعلق بحساب تكاليف الطاقة الشمسية


----------



## dafed (29 يونيو 2012)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## dlovano (30 يونيو 2012)

بالبطاريات كما افعل انا
لدي لوح شمسي 80 واط يعطي (19-20) فولتdc وبطاريات عدد2 كل واحدة 165 امبير 12 فولت
وصلت طرفي اللوحة مباشرة با البطاريات الموصولين بالتوازي لاحصل على امبير اكبر دون ان اضع له اي دارة للفصل عند امتلاء البطاريات لانه بصراخة لا اتوقع امتلاءهما بهذا التيار
فااستعمل يوميا لمبات عدد2-15وات -12فولت لمدة 3 ساعات في فترة التخزين ليلا


----------



## مدحتكو (2 يوليو 2012)

*أخي العزيز قم بقياس قيمة الفولت للبطاريتين وشوف هل وصلت القيمة ل 13.5 فولت والا لسه

اللوح يعطي من 3.5 إلي 4 أمبير وهي قيمة صغيرة جدا لشحن بطاررية واحدة فما بالك ببطاريتين !!!!

وطالما انك تستخدم مصباحين فقط 15 واط فلا بأس

بس نصيحتي إما زيادة عدد الألواح ليصبحو 4 ألواح أو تغيير البطاريتين ببطارية واحدة صغيرة جدا 12 فولت 7 أمبير ستفي بالغرض

وتقبل مروري

والسلام عليكم*


----------



## robbadr (26 أكتوبر 2014)

شكرا على الموضوع


----------



## robbadr (26 أكتوبر 2014)

جزاكم الله على هذا الموضوع


----------



## ehap012 (23 ديسمبر 2014)

عن طريق البطاريات 
يمكنك استخدام انفرتر وبطاريات


----------

